# Back in the Gym



## all4diving (Jul 7, 2003)

Finally back in the gym at 41!  Feeling old and very heavy.....me not my sets!  Bad knees, bad back, well you know the drill for us old big guys.

Ex athlete, 6'5" 340lbs. - or FAT  
Working on more cardio but not real fond of that part of the workout.  Forcing myself on the bike for 20 minutes after each workout.   Finding my strengh coming back quite quickly but not finding the middle going away.  Really looking for a fast weight loss plan if anyone can help.  Thanks and looking forward to new ideas.  

all4diving


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome to IM! 

Glad to hear of your comeback!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome to IM!

Fast losses will only lead you back to where you are today.  Patience and discipline will get you the long term results.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 7, 2003)

Welcome! Just concentrate on your diet, and along with your workouts, you will notice a big difference!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

welcome!
So..what kind of diving?


----------



## all4diving (Jul 7, 2003)

Tropical diving only.  No cold water diving for me.

all4diving


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

same here....only been to Cozumel, so far..this coming December will be thrid year in row for there...we wanted to go to Belize this time, but $$ is a factor..


----------



## sawheet (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey us  umm   aging guys need to stick together


----------



## all4diving (Jul 7, 2003)

*diving*

Got back from 10 days in Coz the end of May.  Had a great time and the diving was good but the fish life is declining.  Going to St. Croix in Sept to check out the VI.  Would also like to go to Belize as well as Honduras but that will have to wait.  Who do you dive with and where to you stay?

all4diving


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

last time we did all inclusive @ el cozumeleno and dove w/ black tip (I think)

First year, we dove w/ blue bubble...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2003)

Takes me about a week to really even "begin" to see a difference on a cleaner diet.

Keep up the good work and it'll come


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by all4diving *_
> Finally back in the gym at 41!  Feeling old and very heavy.....me not my sets!  Bad knees, bad back, well you know the drill for us old big guys.



Nice to have you here.   

One day at a time......you'll look and feel better before you know it.


----------



## Shmoo (Jul 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Mr Moxy (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a good tip for you but your going to hate it. Throw away the bike and use an erg. You will lose the wieght twice as fast, work up to doing it 5k a day and try being able to do it in under 20 mins.  You will see crazy fast results if you learn how to correctly use the erg (which is a dry rower).  It burns more cals than anyother thing in the gym if used corretly.

hope you try it and you don't hate me once you do...
Its hell.


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

nothing like a 2 1/2 year belated welcome...


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

Mr Moxy said:
			
		

> I have a good tip for you but your going to hate it. Throw away the bike and use an erg. You will lose the wieght twice as fast, work up to doing it 5k a day and try being able to do it in under 20 mins.  You will see crazy fast results if you learn how to correctly use the erg (which is a dry rower).  It burns more cals than anyother thing in the gym if used corretly.
> 
> hope you try it and you don't hate me once you do...
> Its hell.



nice bump dumbass!


----------



## Mr Moxy (Jan 24, 2006)

read up on it before you go calling names.


----------



## MyK (Jan 25, 2006)

Mr Moxy said:
			
		

> read up on it before you go calling names.



dude, this thread is 3 years old! and they posted 12 times!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> dude, this thread is 3 years old! and they posted 12 times!



And YOU welcomed him.  



			
				MyK said:
			
		

> welcome to IM!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

...dang, Mudge has more posts than I do....hhmmm...and his are most likely having some useful information in his...


----------



## Mr Moxy (Jan 25, 2006)

I see, well you got me there.


----------



## MyK (Jan 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And YOU welcomed him.



thats no reason to be rude!


----------

